# My Homemade CNC



## phooddaniel (31 Oct 2007)

I am almost finished with my homemade CNC machine built from hardware store components and a couple of other elements. I videoed the entire process of the build so every little detail can be understood and viewed. I would love to get some feedback/comments/suggestions on the build. I will be returning to this thread to get feedback and discuss some enhancements that could be realized on the machine. There are close to 40 videos describing the entire process. The video process is at buildyourcnc website 

Thanks, 
Patrick Hood-Daniel

P.S. I'm currently videoing and describing the software toolchain.


----------



## Philly (31 Oct 2007)

Look forward to it, Patrick.
And welcome to the forum,
Philly


----------



## herdsman (31 Oct 2007)

Hi Patrick,

I shall look forward to seeing the video and anything that you produce using the CNC.

Paul


----------



## tnimble (31 Oct 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I'm looking forward upon viewng what you've come up with!


----------



## Fecn (31 Oct 2007)

Hooray  - I can't wait to see more. - Mickster already pointed me to your site a few days ago.


----------



## mickster (31 Oct 2007)

Hi once again Patrick.  

You are overdue an email update.


----------



## phooddaniel (31 Oct 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words. 

I am getting ready to build a third machine that has a much stronger design and easier to build. Since all of the videos for the second machine are on my website, I will post the images of the third machine here and also post the images and video on the website.

The new machine will be almost exclusively in 1" and 3/4" pipe. Tools needed for this build will be a drill, a hack saw for cutting aluminum angle, and maybe a saw for very minimal MDF cutting. Stay tuned and check over at the website every so often.

buildyourcnc.com

I'm hoping a moderator comes by and removes the warning. In my opinion, this website is a very useful resource for the individuals here and I intend to use this forum extensively and provide rich content. Thanks, Patrick


----------



## motownmartin (31 Oct 2007)

I try and watch these videos and my PC freezes, so I am sorry I can't pass any comment  

I'm sure it's a well worthwhile project.


----------



## mickster (31 Oct 2007)

motownmartin":18m64k7h said:


> I'm sure it's a well worthwhile project.



Sure is Martin, have a looky here:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/M ... 0_0141.jpg
..and here:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v47/M ... 0_0142.jpg

This machine was built quite close to the plans laid out in Patrick's videos, but with a few minor adjustments to the cutting bed and the stand that it is placed upon.

Patrick builds his machine with the bare minimum of tools, so I'm quite sure that those of us with a plethora of equipment can knock one together in no time.

If anyone is interested, both Fecn and myself have some experience with building these machines & setting up the stepper motors/electronics kit from Motion Control Products Ltd. I'm sure I speak for the both of us when I say we'd be happy to help out where possible. :wink: 

Regards,

Mick.


----------



## motownmartin (31 Oct 2007)

Hi Mick, thanks for the links.

This is a project I would love to do in the future, seeing fecn thread has made me realise that this sort of thing is within my reach but as you say would need help with the electronics.

When I say future I mean a couple of years, I need a new workshop first, it's no good having something like that without a big enough workshop.


----------



## mickster (31 Oct 2007)

It's actually not that big.

The bed is 48" X 24" and the top of the gantry is just over 25" above the base.(the Z-Axis stepper motor is roughly 3 1/2" higher) I'm a bit weedy and can lift it onto a workbench if required, but making the base cabinet has created some storage space for me, as you can see, so it's staying put.

The open design of the bed allows for unlimited lengths of material to be machined. One particular application that I can think of, where this machine could be indispensible, would be routing the rebates for treads & risers on a staircase, instead of subbing the work out. A pair of carcasses (Sorry, don't know the correct term) could be laid out & routed in a mirror configuration, moved up to the next set of steps & repeated until the staircase sides are completed. In the meantime, the treads & risers could be worked upon, whilst the machine is doing the donkey work.

Regards,

Mick.


----------



## Philly (31 Oct 2007)

Patrick
You've been caught by our "spamulator" - once you have a few posts under your belt you'll be o.k.
Here is your link....

http://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx

Must admit - I really fancy making one. What kind of money are we talking about for the motors, etc?
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Lark (31 Oct 2007)

would love to be able to make one... cant wait for the vidoe.... well done 

as some else ask what is the ruff cost and you must be very skilled


----------



## mickster (31 Oct 2007)

Philly,

I got the kit below from Motion Control Products, and following a few PM's it seem's Fecn got his from there too (not sure if he got the same bundle though)

£220 ish + Vat

http://www.motioncontrolproducts.co.uk/ ... ducts_id=8

PM if you need help, or for a wiring diagram.

You can get cheaper stuff from the states, but I decided to stay within the UK in case I needed to send stuff back & get a quick turnaround.

The motor couplers (Lovejoy's) are easily sourced..I got mine from a local company who do motor rewinds, for about 12 quid each.

Limit/home micro-switches can be bought from Maplin, RS or most hobby electronic shops.

E-stop switch.. you may need to shop around for a good price. I bought a Crabtree model from a local wholesaler for about £20 IIRC.

608ZZ bearings came from Ebay, from a guy under the name of cinspider:
ebay link
You would need 30 bearings for the build...4 for each runner, making 8 for each of the 3 axes, plus 2 for each of the 3 leadscrews.

The rest of the materials? Aluminium angle, MDF, M8X1.25 threaded rod, nuts & bolts from wherever you wish. Mine all came from B&Q.

Regards,

Mick.


----------



## Calpol (31 Oct 2007)

This is awesome, I never knew CNCs could be made at home! I thought they were way too complex for the average woodworker to build, will maybe give it a go in a few years.... Like the sounds though. :wink:


----------



## Philly (31 Oct 2007)

Many thanks, Mick!
I am real excited about this,
Philly


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

mickster":6s4yyq0b said:


> motownmartin":6s4yyq0b said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure it's a well worthwhile project.
> ...



Hey Mick... 

So, since you have quite a bit of time on the machine, can you give me some feedback on what improvements you have made, what worked well, and what didn't work so well. I would like to add comments, or revise the text on the website so I can guide my visitors using the experience from a successful builder. Also, how much time did it take you to build. I posted a humorous sign at the Maker Faire that stated the time it takes to build: single - two weekends, married - 4 weekends, with kids - 8 weekends.

Very nice job on the machine! It's funny that most of the builders of my machine have completely surpassed me with their level of production. However, I think I may be focusing more time on the website and not on my own finishing touches.

I would love to get photos and your comments to post on the buildyourcnc site. Thanks!


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

Philly":kt01hvk5 said:


> Patrick
> You've been caught by our "spamulator" - once you have a few posts under your belt you'll be o.k.
> Here is your link....
> 
> ...



Thanks Philly... I love this site! When I get some more time, I can't wait to delve into this forum deeper.


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

herdsman":xwd6an1f said:


> Hi Patrick,
> 
> I shall look forward to seeing the video and anything that you produce using the CNC.
> 
> Paul



Hey Paul,

Check out the videos at the link provided by Philly and feel free to comment, suggest and question. I love responding to questions and helping individuals make that first step to the fascination of fabrication and automation.


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

motownmartin":1dy1dre3 said:


> I try and watch these videos and my PC freezes, so I am sorry I can't pass any comment
> 
> I'm sure it's a well worthwhile project.



Hmmm... I'm porting the videos one by one to Youtube... It's a slow process, but keep an eye out for the videos there. You can also try from Metacafe. Maybe you need to upgrade your flash plug in, or try another browser. I have found that Firefox is pretty robust and resilient.


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

mickster":2fp65ozh said:


> Hi once again Patrick.
> 
> You are overdue an email update.



Oopse.. Really. I need to go and check. Thanks!

....... Upon checking my messages, I replied to your last email (check your junk folder). I bought a shopvac last week against my wifes wishes (what else is new, right?), and I'm going to cut out the part a little later to fit the hose attachment. Did you see Lucan's build? He has the vacuum attachment on his.


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

mickster":g9wsravg said:


> Hi once again Patrick.
> 
> You are overdue an email update.



Ok, Mick... It's starting to click... You're Mick H. on my site.  The images that you posted are incredible and you've added a lower portion. I like it and I also like your sweet collection of drills. No ice scraper brush? Believe it or not, I'm still looking for a flexible plastic/rubber to use as the sides for the vacuum attachment.


----------



## motownmartin (1 Nov 2007)

phooddaniel":wgqt5ng0 said:


> motownmartin":wgqt5ng0 said:
> 
> 
> > I try and watch these videos and my PC freezes, so I am sorry I can't pass any comment
> ...


I think it's just my old laptop, it would be nice to get them on DVD so I can watch them on the telly, or a new laptop.


----------



## Fecn (1 Nov 2007)

mickster":3bakrorp said:


> I got the kit below from Motion Control Products, and following a few PM's it seem's Fecn got his from there too (not sure if he got the same bundle though)
> 
> £220 ish + Vat
> 
> http://www.motioncontrolproducts.co.uk/ ... ducts_id=8



Yep - That's exactly the same as the kit I went for. Seems to work very well, but it would have been nice if they'd shipped the datasheets/instructions in the boxes - I had to download PDFs from their website.



phooddaniel":3bakrorp said:


> I will be returning to this thread to get feedback and discuss some enhancements that could be realized on the machine.



I presume you saw the end vice I put on my own machine - See my 'My New Router' thread in the projects forum is you haven't. That seems like a most useful addition to any flat-bed CNC.



Philly":3bakrorp said:


> Must admit - I really fancy making one.



Do it Philly - My one was very quick and painless to build. The electronics part really isn't too scary at all.


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

motownmartin":3fr2ceru said:


> phooddaniel":3fr2ceru said:
> 
> 
> > motownmartin":3fr2ceru said:
> ...



Can you download from youtube, or Metacafe?


----------



## phooddaniel (1 Nov 2007)

Fecn":28tnknlg said:


> phooddaniel":28tnknlg said:
> 
> 
> > I will be returning to this thread to get feedback and discuss some enhancements that could be realized on the machine.
> ...



Are you talking about the clamps to hold down the pieces to be cut?


----------



## Fecn (1 Nov 2007)

phooddaniel":1m25id6t said:


> Are you talking about the clamps to hold down the pieces to be cut?



Nope.. end vice - Like this...







Here's the link for my CNC machine thread which contains videos of the machine and the end vice in action.


----------



## tnimble (1 Nov 2007)

phooddaniel":eegmrehh said:


> Can you download from youtube, or Metacafe?


Yes you can, but its not common practice, if you know what I mean.


----------



## motownmartin (1 Nov 2007)

tnimble":db4fs8ag said:


> phooddaniel":db4fs8ag said:
> 
> 
> > Can you download from youtube, or Metacafe?
> ...



How is it done then.

Answers on a PM please


----------



## mickster (1 Nov 2007)

motownmartin":1i4jxkci said:


> Answers on a PM please



Sent...


----------



## motownmartin (1 Nov 2007)

mickster":1bn6qkhl said:


> motownmartin":1bn6qkhl said:
> 
> 
> > Answers on a PM please
> ...



Much obliged


----------



## phooddaniel (2 Nov 2007)

Fecn":1vsk75mc said:


> phooddaniel":1vsk75mc said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about the clamps to hold down the pieces to be cut?
> ...



That thread is totally amazing. Your work is excellent and the joinery is next to none. You can achieve a craftsmanship that rivals joints by hand by experts. Great work. I like the vice. I will have to do some thinking of how this could work on a gantry machine.


----------

